# پایگاه‌های داده > سایر پایگاه‌های داده > MySQL > سوال: فوری - مهم: MYSQL8 یا mariaDB 10.3

## ar.sse

درود بر دوستان و متخصصین محترم.
خواهشمندم راهنمایی بفرمایید باید برای سرور سنت اوس 7 با پنل دایرکت ادمین دیتابیس نصب کنم کدام یک از این دو بهتره نصب شود؟ برای نرم افزارهای بانک اطلاعات نظیر دیوار و شیپور؟

همچنین من شنیده ام رویکرد مای اسکیو ال 8 به بعد ، بیگ دیتا محور است. آیا درست است؟

مرسی موفق باشید.

----------


## ar.sse

توسعه دهنده ماریا دیبیس تحت حمایت  گوگل است  و مای اس کیوال را اوراکل که خود سابقه مهمی در زمینه دیتابیس بزرگی چون اوراکل دارد.

----------


## ar.sse

آیا نرم افزارهایی نظیر وردپرس جوملا PHPbb و ... تحت mysql 8 خوب کارخواهند کرد؟

----------


## مهدی کرامتی

> درود بر دوستان و متخصصین محترم.
> خواهشمندم راهنمایی بفرمایید باید برای سرور سنت اوس 7 با پنل دایرکت ادمین دیتابیس نصب کنم کدام یک از این دو بهتره نصب شود؟ برای نرم افزارهای بانک اطلاعات نظیر دیوار و شیپور؟
> 
> همچنین من شنیده ام رویکرد مای اسکیو ال 8 به بعد ، بیگ دیتا محور است. آیا درست است؟
> 
> مرسی موفق باشید.


موقع نصب دایرکت ادمین خودش یک ورژن متناسب از MariaDB رو نصب می کنه.

----------


## ar.sse

> موقع نصب دایرکت ادمین خودش یک ورژن متناسب از MariaDB رو نصب می کنه.


مرسی از بابت پاسخ. در حقیقت منظور شما این است که همان ورژنی که دایرکت ادمین نصب میکند خوب است. 

سوال دقیقتر:
گویا mysql با ورژن 8 حسابی راهش جدا شده و احتمالا در آینده دیگر به آن صورت نخواهد بود که هر CMS راحت روی هر دو ماریا و نسخه ساخت اوراکل کارکند. احتمالا دستورات فرق خواهند کرد.

از یک سو ماریا را داریم که بصورت 100 در صد اوپن سورس و رایگان است و تولید و ساپورتش کامیونیتی محور است؛ از طرف دیگر MYSQL توسط شرکت قدرتمند اوراکل تولید و پشتیبانی میشود.

رویکرد تولید کنندگان اوپن سورس و برنامه نویس های داخلی و هاستینگها کدام یک باید باشد ماریا یا مای اسکیوال؟

----------


## مهدی کرامتی

بالطلبع MariaDB .
چون تو License Agreement مربوط به MySQL نوشته که شما حق ندارید در سایتی که هر گونه منفعتی ازش کسب می کنید بدون پرداخت هزینه از اون استفاده کنید، و هزینه لایسنس هاش از 800 دلار شروع میشه. اگر هم یواشکی استفاده کنید و بعدا مشخص بشه علاوه بر هزینه مدتی که استفاده کرده اید 250.000 دلار هم جریمه نقض کپی رایت میبایست پرداخت کنید. اگر هم بگید ایرانی هستم و دستتون بهم نمیرسه، کمترین کاری که می کنند اینه که هاست تون رو می بندند، حق مالکیت دامین تون رو از طریق آیکان ازتون می گیرند، و اسم تون هم میره تو لیست سیاه اینترپل، و هر جا غیر از ایران بروید بازداشت می شوید.

----------


## ar.sse

این ها رو نمیدونستم! مرسی راهنمایی کردین!
اما ماریا دیبیس تازه هست و مای اسکیوال قدیمی هست و از قدیم سایتهای تجاری به رایگان استفاده میکردند. من دیدم نوشته اند مای اسکیوال دو نسخه رایگان و اینترپرایز دارد پس این نسخه رایگنش فقط برای فعالیتهای غیر تجاری است!؟؟

----------


## مهدی کرامتی

کد پایه MariaDB از MySQL 5 فورک شده. از اون ببعد توسط Community توسعه داده شده و بغیر از قابلیت های انترپرایز مانند Replication تمام قابلیت های MySQL رو داره.
و بله. نسخه رایگانش فقط برای فعالیت های غیر تجاری است و اون نسخه اش تفاوتی با MariaDB نداره.

----------


## ar.sse

تشکر از بابت راهنمایی.
آیا سی پنل و پلسک و پنل های غیر رایگان دیگر هزینه را پرداخت نکردند تا برای مصرف تجاری مای اسکیوال استفاده شود؟ (مثل فروش لایسنس ویندوز 10 خانگی که دو دلاری اش نیز هست چون عمده خریدن یا قرارداد با مایکروسافت دارند.)

----------


## مهدی کرامتی

در ورژن های جدید اونها هم از MariaDB استفاده میشه.

----------


## ar.sse

مرسی از بایت راهنمایی. موفق باشید.

----------

